# tarpion



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

wasany body seen any on beachtarpon


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Ive actually seen quite a few until today..The previous 3 days I saw a bunch on Pensacola Beach..


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

have you fished for them


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Not since early in the year..I dont like to mess with them


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont like to mess with them?!

Why not?



Brandon


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

cause dylan couldnt catch one to save his life :moon


----------

